# Very rare betta.



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

http://pixdaus.com/a-very-rare-bird-by-shensimeg-forumluminux-rare-animal-color/items/view/512865/

;-)


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Too Funny!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What a cool Birtta.....


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol, a bird/fish


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

tooo cute!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

LOL! It's a Birtta!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol. Cute!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

It must have even more difficulty swimming than the normal strains. That's just cruel, breeding for deformity like that. Shame on the breeder!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> It must have even more difficulty swimming than the normal strains. That's just cruel, breeding for deformity like that. Shame on the breeder!


Maybe they fell in love in the wild.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG LOL THAT IS TOO CUTE ITS A (loving the name OFL) BIRTTA!!!


----------



## SeniorD (Feb 15, 2012)

*bwahahaha!*
*<3*
​


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Needed that laugh!!!! Lol


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

Phhhhht hahahahahahahha cant stop lolin


----------

